

Show HN: I made an Imgur plugin for Snagit, screengrab tool - hmemcpy
https://github.com/hmemcpy/SnagitImgur

======
freshlog
Here's a hotkey-focused screenshot+annotation Mac app I made that uploads to
imgur:

[http://alvinlai.com/nanotate/](http://alvinlai.com/nanotate/)

------
talles
Cool, I've used Snagit before, even handier with a plugin like that.

Out of curiosity: you do this _flow_ very often? (snagit -> imgur).

~~~
hmemcpy
Several times a day, actually! I'm on twitter, and I often bitch about the
finer things about my dayjob (software development), usually accompanied by
screenshots... So it's very handy indeed!

~~~
Mandatum
I usually use Gyazo but I always have to upload to ezgif to downsize the gif,
then copy-paste that to imgur. It's a PITA doing this several times a day.
Will give this a go!

------
berberich
I was just searching for a plugin like this the other week, after I upgraded
to Snagit 12. Thanks for making it!

------
mikhailt
Any chance of a OS X version?

